# Flag Sauce?



## varkentje (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi all, 
         I live in a cottage (built 1825) in the on the Isle of Wight (off the coast of England). I've dug up a stash of about 20 to 30 bottle of various types from the top of my garden, a few of which have "Flag Sauce" on the side, anyone know what this is? Unfortunately I don't have a digicam at the moment. Its clear glass, about 12" in length. The other bottles includea few smaller bottles callibrated in 'teaspoons'. I've never dug any bottle before so I've no idea what these are.

 Thanks

 Steve.


----------



## varkentje (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow, that was quick! Thanks for the reply, I can bin them now 

 I'll try and dig a little deeper, I keep unearthing Milk Of Magnesia bottles too, someone one had very bad constipation... must be all that flag sauce they had. [:'(]

 Regards,

 Steve.


----------

